# Kcl administration code



## kumeena (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

How do you code for administration of KCL, Pottasium ? (DX Hyponatremia) Is it considered as hydration ( 96360)  or Infusion drug (96365)  

Thank you


----------



## moore509 (May 1, 2013)

My opinion is that since KCL is a drug, I would use the 96365 code.  I would also refer back to the order and see how its written.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Mojo (May 1, 2013)

kumeena said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How do you code for administration of KCL, Pottasium ? (DX Hyponatremia) Is it considered as hydration ( 96360)  or Infusion drug (96365)
> 
> Thank you



Potassium replacement aka a K-rider is a therapeutic infusion. Many facilities add 10mEq KCL in 100 ml NS and infuse over an hour.


----------



## kumeena (May 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

